# Mixing speakers for the ultimate metal tone



## dreadnautthrash (Aug 6, 2013)

I am very curious about mixing speakers in 4x12 to get the best metal tone possible. Am going for a super tight, punchy, articulate tone, and I love my razor sharp Dimebag highs. Anyway the main speakers i am looking at are eminence v128's and man o wars i think this mix would probably be perfect for this style but i want to weigh all my options. My amp is 350 watts at 2 ohms and i want to get this from 1 cab so the speakers need to be at least 100 watts and 8 ohms. Other options i want to know about are: eminence tonker, red white and blues, swamp thang. Celestion g12k100. Fane medusa 150, 150c, 100, axa 12, axa studio 12l.

I am open to other suggestions. Thanks


----------



## dreadnautthrash (Aug 6, 2013)

I am also curious to hear what speakers other people paired. What guitar, amp, pedals and settings do you use to get your "ultimate metal tone"?


----------



## Alcoholocaust (Aug 6, 2013)

I have a Marshall 1960a cab with G12k-100s and GT-75s in X pattern - love it.
I like the thunderous and tight low end of the k100s and the nice high mids of the 75s, they blend together really well.


----------



## myampslouder (Aug 6, 2013)

I used to run v30s and t75s in an x pattern in two Randall XL cabs. It was massive sounding but still incredibly clear and well balanced. 

At the moment I'm using a vht fatbottom 4x12 with eminence P50e speakers and its incredible. The p50e speakers have this massive but super tight low end with glorious low midrange response and really great highs. 

I really can't say enough good things about either of the setups I just mentioned.


----------



## oniduder (Aug 6, 2013)

dv mark cabinets, i love them, neodymium speakers, so they aren't what most are used to, but they are quite spectacular, 

also i like putting swamp thangs and texas heats together

or k100's and v30's 

and actually one of the biggest sounding cabs i ever owned had eminence delta pro 12a's and warehouse guitar speakers celestion greenback rip off, it was very very cool sounding, 

anyways i am looking forward to the mods altering the subject because IT'S IN ALL CAPS!!!!


----------



## capoeiraesp (Aug 6, 2013)

My 5150iii + Marshall with K-100s + Mesa with v30s is killer!


----------



## GreatWhiteYeti (Aug 6, 2013)

5150iii + Mesa V30 = I go bonkers on stage. It's ridiculous.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Aug 6, 2013)

I mainly use K100's on my Mesa Roadster and Triple. Great speakers!

V30's are great too


----------



## tedtan (Aug 6, 2013)

Not a speaker pairing, but for tight, punchy tones look at front loaded cabs (Diezel, Carvin, etc.). They always seem tighter, punchier and more in your face than rear loaded cabs, no matter what speakers they have.


----------



## dreadnautthrash (Aug 6, 2013)

The reason I didnt add texas heats is because a friend of mine had a krank krankistien head and cab and it had the texas heats in it and it sound like garbage. Dont know if there was something wrong with the amp but i hated the way it sounded. Very muddy, note definition was terrible, and feedback with the gain at around 11 o clock. Terrible. I havent looked into front loaded cabs. Need to.

Has anyone paired the v128 and the man o war. Or the v128 and the k100?


----------



## cGoEcYk (Aug 7, 2013)

Legend V12 / G12K is a cool combination and what I currently use (in an Emperor 2x12). I just got a V30 so I am going to try V30/G12K when I get around to it. I tune in drop B or F# and like a lot of mid growl.

I don't know what style of metal you are talking about? Raunchy 80's Marshall tone, modern "djent", doon, etc.


----------



## vansinn (Aug 7, 2013)

Might be an idea looking in the direction of RCF speakers, both the 12" and 15".
They do not have what might be looked at as a classic guitar tone; instead, being designed for PA, they're very direct/cash-on throughout the whole register.


----------



## dreadnautthrash (Aug 7, 2013)

I play thrash metal mixed with some pantera groove.Im going for a big, tight low end, punchy mids, and i love my razor sharp dimebag highs.

But i don't won't this forum to be just about thrash metal. I want to know what everyone uses to get their dream metal tone, whatever genre it may be. And if someone is still searching for their tone maybe this will help them.

One thing i dont see discussed much is settings. On my amp i have the high (10 khz) at 7, my mid (1 khz) at 4, my low (80 hz) at 4, high and low enhancement knob at 10, gain at 7. In my effects loop: zoom g7.1ut, i turn the pre-amp off, crank the noise gate, run bass (160 hz) plus 6 db, low-mid (400 hz) plus 6 db, mid (800 hz) at 0, treb (3.2 khz) at 0, presence (6.4 khz) at 0, harmonics (12 khz) plus 6 db, Tube Energizer with a 12ax7 tube in it. I run the tube dist at 10 and the boost (boosts low and around 2 khz) at 10. Then i run a boss ge-7 (used to have a mxr 10 band, way better pedal, but it broke) i run 100hz at 0, 200hz at 5db,400hz at 0, 800hz at 5db, 1.6khz at negitive 5, 3.2khz at 2, 6.4khz at 5, and level at zero.

I am leaning toward the v128 and g12k100. But im also looking at man o war mixed with a tonker.


----------



## Wrecklyss (Aug 7, 2013)

Swamp Thang + Wizard, ST + Man-O-War, Cannibus Rex + Wizard all from eminence

v30 + Greenback from celestion

B&C 12PE32 + Peavey Scorpion


----------



## dreadnautthrash (Aug 8, 2013)

So the swamp thang mixes good with the man o war? I guess that would make sense since the swamp thang is dark and the man o war is very bright. I have read that the man o war can be pretty shrill, have any of you found this to be true?

Cause i like my highs, but i hate fizzy and shrill.


----------



## JoeChugs (Aug 8, 2013)

K100 and v30's sounds mighty appetizing right now. I want to try that in my orange


----------



## Wrecklyss (Aug 8, 2013)

dreadnautthrash said:


> So the swamp thang mixes good with the man o war? I guess that would make sense since the swamp thang is dark and the man o war is very bright. I have read that the man o war can be pretty shrill, have any of you found this to be true?



It can be, but after being broken in it smoothes out, and harshness can be dialed out with EQ tweaking. I suggest less highs and more mids with the Man-O-War, and when run in conjunction with a Swamp Thang to beef up the low end, you end up with a very balanced tone that has massive chugging lows, punchy mids, and cutting lead tones. The wizard is slightly less harsh and a little more forgiving with EQ settings, but either combination makes a powerful, well-rounded combination.


----------



## dreadnautthrash (Aug 8, 2013)

Thank you, now thats the kind of information i want on this forum, detailed personal accounts of exactly how speakers sound, break in period, difference in tone between new and broken in, exactly how certain speakers compliment each other, how efficient they seem to your ear, and speaker break up ( i perfer none), or if the speaker farts out at high vol.

Is the man o war really as loud as they say it is?

Ive also been wondering how those texas dragon 2x12 sound. They look pretty badass. And also the avatar 4x12.


----------



## wakjob (Aug 14, 2013)

Front loaded Vintage 30's with T75's win all day long for metal. But Celestions are expensive.

Try the WGS Veteran 30 or Retro 30 'X' with their HM75.


----------



## Wrecklyss (Aug 14, 2013)

dreadnautthrash said:


> Is the man o war really as loud as they say it is?



The Man-O-War (and Swamp Thang and Wizard) are some extremely efficient speakers. This means that they make more volume from less wattage. Measured at the cone, adding 1 dB @ 1W/1M is the same as doubling volume for a given amount of power (wattage), but in an actual environment (like a room with free-moving air) it takes an increase of 3 dB @ 1W/1M to notice a doubling in volume. 

So are they louder than other guitar speakers: sort of, as in they increase in volume faster than typical guitar drivers, but they all will have a mechanical threshold of around 135 dB or so per driver that they won't effectively be able to go past.


----------



## Lickers (Aug 14, 2013)

Celestion Greenbacks have a great tone to them for heavy rhythm work. Tight and defined yet warm with great extension.


----------



## dreadnautthrash (Aug 14, 2013)

Yes, but 135db from 4 speakers should be more than enough for most situations.
And i understand the efficency rating, but i read somewhere that emenince pumps up their efficency numbers when there really no more than that of celestion, BUT.... that is probably so bullshit that some celestion fanboy said to justify the fact that he paid more for a less efficent speaker. Im not trying to talk down on celestion at all. I love there tone (that ive heard) i just think their overpriced. I am actually looking into the g12k100/v128 combo, or the man o war/swamp thing combo. Just need help deciding


----------



## Gryphon (Aug 14, 2013)

wakjob said:


> Front loaded Vintage 30's with T75's win all day long for metal. But Celestions are expensive.
> 
> Try the WGS Veteran 30 or Retro 30 'X' with their HM75.



I have the Retro 30 and HM75 X pattern in a Peavey cabinet and it is one mean sounding cab with just the right amount of cut and growl.


----------



## Wrecklyss (Aug 14, 2013)

between g12k100/v128 and MOW/ST, the MOW/ST will be a bit more aggressive sounding and will have more increase in volume from amp tweaks (both EQ, gain, and volume knobs). Either combination would sound very good, with beefy lows, potent mids, and cutting highs. Eminence drivers take a little time to break in before they mellow out (most are pretty harsh after un-boxing), but smooth out nicely after being pushed for a while. I see the MOW/ST having more highs, but either combo covering lows and mids exceptionally well.


----------



## dreadnautthrash (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks wrecklyss you seem to be the man with all the answers.


----------



## dreadnautthrash (Aug 14, 2013)

So if you had to choose the better combo between the 2 for thrash/groove metal which would you choose?


----------



## tyler_faith_08 (Aug 15, 2013)

Why does it have to be 2 types in an X pattern? Why can't it be 4 different types (or 3) for an absolutely perfect tone?

See, I'm going for Rammstein highs, Killswitch power chord tone, Van Halen's mix of gain and clarity, with the smoothness of Symphony X's solos. That shit's not coming out of any single set of speakers. MAYBE 2 in X pattern. Most likely 2 amps with 2 different cabs = not paying for that. If someone could give me the formula for this exact tone, I'd pay you.


----------



## dreadnautthrash (Aug 15, 2013)

There aint no rules bud. Do what you feel. You could make a frankencabinet, it would actually be easier to built it like that using ebay (if youre lookin for used speakers) because its much easier to find used single speakers than it is finding pairs. If you do it let me know what speakers you used and how it sounds.

Rammstein uses triaxis and dual rec heads and mesa cabs w/ v30s. Van halen used marshall 100 watt the version right before the super lead, with marshall cabs w/ greenbacks (i think, could be wrong) for the van halen 1. Now he uses evh 3 heads with a cab of his sig speakers. Killswitch is endorsed by laney and use the ironheart(and just about every other metal amp ever made) they use mesa and splawn cabs loaded with v30's. Michael romeo from symphony x uses engl se and fireball amps, an mesa and marshall cabs loaded with... you guessed it v30s. So i would say go with v30s or a mix of v30s and greenbacks or the van halen sig speaker.......wheres my money?!?!

Has anyone used the fane axa studio 12l?


----------



## dreadnautthrash (Feb 9, 2014)

Bump


----------



## TeeWX (Feb 9, 2014)

I really like the v30 +k100 combination. I never really liked any eminence loaded cabs. I think the best thinv fof metal though is to use all of the same speaker. Mixing can sound great but I like to really cut and v30s do that the best. Especially love the neo versions and theyre light as a feather.


----------



## Nails In Your Coffin (Feb 9, 2014)

dreadnautthrash said:


> I am very curious about mixing speakers in 4x12 to get the best metal tone possible. Am going for a super tight, punchy, articulate tone, and I love my razor sharp Dimebag highs. Anyway the main speakers i am looking at are eminence v128's and man o wars i think this mix would probably be perfect for this style but i want to weigh all my options. My amp is 350 watts at 2 ohms and i want to get this from 1 cab so the speakers need to be at least 100 watts and 8 ohms. Other options i want to know about are: eminence tonker, red white and blues, swamp thang. Celestion g12k100. Fane medusa 150, 150c, 100, axa 12, axa studio 12l.
> 
> I am open to other suggestions. Thanks



I have a Peavey 3120 head running through an Avatar 4x12 cabinet. I'm using criss-crossed Celestion K100s and V30s. This thing will slice 'n dice.


----------



## Carvinkook (Feb 9, 2014)

Ive been running alot of cab variations lately. Ive got a Recto cab with V30's and C90's X-pattern that sounds better than the V30 alone version. 

I also have an Engl Pro 2x12 with V30's - ok for the & string stuff because it adds more highs to the low end of the guitar, but Dont care for it much in standard E. 

I also have a Fryette Fatbottom 4x12 with the P50's and it definitley cuts. And it is a very tight and focused sound.

What I like is actually the combination of the 2- Loose Recto cab And the Tight Fatbottom.. Probably not going to be feasible to keep both nor is it practicle as Im not in a band at the moment. But THAT Combination is HUGE!


----------



## Carvinkook (Feb 9, 2014)

Oh and by the way that combo is godly with any of the three heads I have currently Fryette,Engl,Mesa..and with either the 7 or 6 string, just a great yin&yang.


----------



## MikeSweeney (Feb 11, 2014)

EV-12 and V30s in X sounds like the whole earth is crashing down on you= epic. your insides will feel like jell-o


----------



## dreadnautthrash (Aug 24, 2014)

Does anyone have or can record clip of a v128/ k100 or swamp thang/ man o war combos? Or any experience with these combos? I cant find any clips of these speakers mixed and playing metal.


----------



## clintsal (Aug 24, 2014)

Swamp Thang + EVM12L = Brutal Clear LOUD


----------



## dreadnautthrash (Aug 24, 2014)

Those evm12l's are expensive though. I saw yesterday eminence a new speaker called the em-12, guess is supposed to sound like the evm12l's and its cheaper. Any experience with these?


----------



## DMONSTER (Aug 24, 2014)

I've got an avatar contemporary cabinet with Eminence Texas heat/ swamp thang in an X pattern and the tone I get with my 5150iii is crushing, and I would DEFINETELY recommend that combination. I've had cabs with v30's before, I liked the sound of them but I feel like they didn't sound anywhere near as good as the swamp thangs and Texas heat combo. 

Crisp highs, chunky lows, perfect midrange, and they're brutal in a live mix for sure.


----------



## dreadnautthrash (Aug 26, 2014)

Was about to pull the trigger on a pair of swamp thangs/ man o wars but i might be buying a crate bv150 head and a crate bv412svb loaded with v30s instead. If the deal falls through i will be gettin the ST/MOW combo.


----------



## cGoEcYk (Aug 26, 2014)

dreadnautthrash said:


> Does anyone have or can record clip of a v128/ k100


I have tried this combo. I really liked it when I had each speaker loaded in its own Krank 1x12 cab. These are pretty small sized 1x12's so these cabs produce a somewhat tight low end with any speaker you put in them.

When I tried the combo in my Emperor 2x12 I wasnt as fond of it. The larger cabinet dimensions/internal volume changed the tones a bit- adding a lot more bass/low mids resonance that it didnt really need. 

I want to explore this combo again, maybe in a standard sized Avatar 2x12 and compare against V30/G12K.



dreadnautthrash said:


> Was about to pull the trigger on a pair of swamp thangs/ man o wars but i might be buying a crate bv150 head and a crate bv412svb loaded with v30s instead. If the deal falls through i will be gettin the ST/MOW combo.


Blue Voodoo 

Never heard of ST/MoW. Swamp Thang + Governor is a disgusting combo. I had the chance to A/B this against V30/G12K in matching cabs. It's like V30/G12K but bigger sounding and with deeper rounder low end and no speaker break up. I am not one for huge bassy low end, but this combo really allowed my F# to fill in. I prefer V30/G12K _slightly_ over it because of the V30 speaker breakup rasp in the mids. ST/Gov is pure massiveness though.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Aug 26, 2014)

TeeWX said:


> I really like the v30 +k100 combination



From what I've gathered from researching speakers I REALLY want to try this combo in my Mesa OS 2x12. And that's what I'm leaning towards but....



MikeSweeney said:


> EV-12 and V30s in X sounds like the whole earth is crashing down on you= epic. your insides will feel like jell-o



This is very tempting as I like what I hear about EV12M's.

What about V30's and the P90's from the Fat Bottom cabs?


----------



## op1e (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm running Swamp Thangs and Legends. I maybe shoulda went for a more mid heavy speaker to go with the ST's. Maybe I'll throw the Legends in one of my ADA 2x12's and get Gov'ners down the road. Regardless it punishing, just turn my mids up a bit and post eq.


----------



## dreadnautthrash (Aug 27, 2014)

I'd rather have a speaker with less mids and add em in, then have a speaker you cant dial the mids out of.


----------



## MikeSweeney (Aug 29, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfLFN_bQsVU


----------



## op1e (Aug 29, 2014)

dreadnautthrash said:


> I'd rather have a speaker with less mids and add em in, then have a speaker you cant dial the mids out of.



Accept for Sheffields. Then it always ends badly and any mids you add are buzzsaw harsh by the time you get the cut you want.


----------



## Rxcoma (Nov 9, 2020)

dreadnautthrash said:


> I am very curious about mixing speakers in 4x12 to get the best metal tone possible. Am going for a super tight, punchy, articulate tone, and I love my razor sharp Dimebag highs. Anyway the main speakers i am looking at are eminence v128's and man o wars i think this mix would probably be perfect for this style but i want to weigh all my options. My amp is 350 watts at 2 ohms and i want to get this from 1 cab so the speakers need to be at least 100 watts and 8 ohms. Other options i want to know about are: eminence tonker, red white and blues, swamp thang. Celestion g12k100. Fane medusa 150, 150c, 100, axa 12, axa studio 12l.
> 
> I am open to other suggestions. Thanks




First and foremost. I have everything UNDER THE DAMN SUN speaker wise.. And its become so vulgar ,, I need to get rid of some. I still have 40+ mostly top tier 12"s ive yet to even open and break in/sound test. So if you or anyone is still looking ;-) that said.. For a 4x12 combo...theres 4 speaker combinations namely, that really REALLY made me Peter North muh shorts when I put em together ..and they are all so amazing in their different ways. I couldn't choose between them.. So I kept all 4 cabinets and bought backup speakers for each and every one of em... So.. the first is very simple .. 2 EV force 12s and 2 EV Modern 12 L SRO in an X pattern. Yeah it's a heavy cab. But for extended scale sub frequency articulate chunk.. Just wow.. Another combo that blew me away were 2 x EAW L12 + 2 x Mackie Celestion LN12P in X pattern. In the words of Creed. ERRRRMUH GERRRDD! Another INSANELY PHRNOMENAL config is 2 x Cetec Gauss 12" + 2 x Peavey Scorpion Plus in tuned ported 4×12 DIY cab. Sooooo punchy on the rhythms! And finally.. 2 x Eminence EM12 Legend + 2 x Celestion BN12. 

***honorable strange mention.. Youn
wouldnt think it but 2 x eminence governor 12s with 2 Pyle Driver 10s. Yes 2x12 + 2x10..might have sounded as good as anything else ive come up with that cost exponentially more..


----------

